# Choosing a school



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a daughter 5 (born may 2006) and my son is 3 (sept 2008)... We are hoping to move to costa del sol, Marbella, benalmadena, torimolinos etc... That kind of area, the reason being I'll have to pick my husband up ever fortnight from Malaga airport. 

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on schooling? Do we see if the children can get into a Spanish school or do we go for an international/ British school? I really need advice because for me this is the most important decision we'll have to make and depending on schools depends on the area we will look to rent. I know I'm waffling on so I'll leave it there... Help please x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Lyanne,
at the age your children have they should pick the language up fairly easily. They could be fluent in a year more or less, whereas it'll be a whole different learning curve for you and your husband if you don't already speak it. Like in the UK there are schools with good and bad reputations. Making your decision is a matter of speaking to people, hanging around school gates and gathering info. Another thing to take into consideration perhaps is is this a permanent move or a let's see if we can make it move? If you're not sure of the outcome and you may be returning to the UK in a relatively short time, you might want to consider an international school where English is spoken so it's not too much upheaval for the children.
At the top of the main page there are some stickies. On is called something like useful links and information. In there, on the first page you'll find links to LOTS of discussions and info about schools. Hope you enjoy reading it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm probably on my own in this thought, but I think I would go with international if you can afford it. They teach mostly in English, but they will make sure your children speak good Spanish too. These schools arent full of British kids anymore, but a good cross section of many nationalities, they will stick with the english curriculum, so if you need to go back there'd be less upheaval, you can help with the homework and at the moment Spanish state schools are financially strugging. That said, you could try a state school initially to start with and see how they get on??????. 

We did the "husband commuting" thing and found that being near to a train station, Benalmadena, Torremolinos Fuengirola was a good way for husband to get to and from the airport for miminum cost, hassle and speed. I used to drop mine off at the train and pick him up - so much easier and cheaper!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> you can help with the homework and at the moment Spanish state schools are financially strugging. That said, you could try a state school initially to start with and see how they get on??????.
> 
> Jo xxx


Good points about the homework and financial situation of the state schools.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Our 2 were 8 and 5 when we moved over last July and both got into state schools and are doing brilliantly. The eldest has had a bit of extra spanish tutoring and my wife knows a fair bit of spanish so can help more than I with the homework. 
I don't think at the age yours are they would need to go to international schools and would probably fit in very well at state schools but then it's also down to how outgoing your kids are and the feel you get from the schools yourself when you visit them.
For us it's definitely been the best decision and they both now have plenty of spanish friends and are much better than me at speaking the lingo (but that's not hard haha).


----------



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

MacRov said:


> Our 2 were 8 and 5 when we moved over last July and both got into state schools and are doing brilliantly. The eldest has had a bit of extra spanish tutoring and my wife knows a fair bit of spanish so can help more than I with the homework.
> I don't think at the age yours are they would need to go to international schools and would probably fit in very well at state schools but then it's also down to how outgoing your kids are and the feel you get from the schools yourself when you visit them.
> For us it's definitely been the best decision and they both now have plenty of spanish friends and are much better than me at speaking the lingo (but that's not hard haha).



Oh thanks for that, I have a friend in Torimolinos and hers go to state school and they are doing really well, it had already crossed my mind to go down the Spanish tutoring route for myself never mind for the children. Are you in the costa del sol? I've been looking into possibly Murcia as I've heard of a school locally there that really do help when catering for English speaking students. If its not the school I'm worrying about the area, I'm a worrier and just hoping we are doing the right thing for the children. My children are both really outgoing so hopefully that will help, thanks so much for replying to the thread!


----------



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

jojo said:


> I'm probably on my own in this thought, but I think I would go with international if you can afford it. They teach mostly in English, but they will make sure your children speak good Spanish too. These schools arent full of British kids anymore, but a good cross section of many nationalities, they will stick with the english curriculum, so if you need to go back there'd be less upheaval, you can help with the homework and at the moment Spanish state schools are financially strugging. That said, you could try a state school initially to start with and see how they get on??????.
> 
> We did the "husband commuting" thing and found that being near to a train station, Benalmadena, Torremolinos Fuengirola was a good way for husband to get to and from the airport for miminum cost, hassle and speed. I used to drop mine off at the train and pick him up - so much easier and cheaper!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks so much for your post, I found it really useful, especially the part when you wrote about possibly starting in a state school. Really appreciate any help!


----------



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Lyanne,
> at the age your children have they should pick the language up fairly easily. They could be fluent in a year more or less, whereas it'll be a whole different learning curve for you and your husband if you don't already speak it. Like in the UK there are schools with good and bad reputations. Making your decision is a matter of speaking to people, hanging around school gates and gathering info. Another thing to take into consideration perhaps is is this a permanent move or a let's see if we can make it move? If you're not sure of the outcome and you may be returning to the UK in a relatively short time, you might want to consider an international school where English is spoken so it's not too much upheaval for the children.
> At the top of the main page there are some stickies. On is called something like useful links and information. In there, on the first page you'll find links to LOTS of discussions and info about schools. Hope you enjoy reading it.


Thank you so much... I'm hoping to get over in next few weeks to go into the schools....


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Lyanne

How did you get on with picking a school for your kids. We are moving to Benalmadena next year and my 2 daughers will be 10 and 7 then. Was looking at Sunny View school. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My advice would be to definitely go for Spanish state school; not only will your children benefit hugely from it and make some Spanish friends, it will help you integrate into Spanish society as you meet the parents, go to birthday parties etc. I teach many English kids at GCSE level maths, physics, chemistry and biology; all of my students come from International schools where, in my experience and from what my students tell me, the teaching is appalling. This doesn't mean that all International schools are bad but the two where most of my students come from are. They are run as a business, they seem to attract very poor teachers (because the pay is so low, I suspect), teacher turnover is frighteningly high and success rates in exams is sadly quite low. Our son (4 years old) is nearing the end of his first year in Spanish school. His Spanish is excellent, he is, of course, fluent in English and he is already learning German. The two International schools I know charge around €800 a month per student. Even if I had the money I wouldn't send our son to either of them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> My advice would be to definitely go for Spanish state school; not only will your children benefit hugely from it and make some Spanish friends, it will help you integrate into Spanish society as you meet the parents, go to birthday parties etc. I teach many English kids at GCSE level maths, physics, chemistry and biology; all of my students come from International schools where, in my experience and from what my students tell me, the teaching is appalling. This doesn't mean that all International schools are bad but the two where most of my students come from are. They are run as a business, they seem to attract very poor teachers (because the pay is so low, I suspect), teacher turnover is frighteningly high and success rates in exams is sadly quite low. Our son (4 years old) is nearing the end of his first year in Spanish school. His Spanish is excellent, he is, of course, fluent in English and he is already learning German. The two International schools I know charge around €800 a month per student. Even if I had the money I wouldn't send our son to either of them.


The standard does vary - thats why Welcome to Nabss | Nabss is good for gauging schools, altho the school mine went to was excellent, with excellent results - as is the other international school mentioned in another thread. My daughter went to a state school, my son an international - and out of the two, my son learnt more Spanish and had more Spanish/international friends than my daughter - who eventually went to the international school where her spanish came on in leaps and bounds (but my kids are weird lol!!!) Alot also depends on your future plans. If you're planning to travel to other countries or indeed go back to the UK, an international school is the better option as it keeps the continuity in curriculum. Its possibly worth trying state and seeing how that works out???

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> The standard does vary - thats why Welcome to Nabss | Nabss is good for gauging schools, altho the school mine went to was excellent, with excellent results - as is the other international school mentioned in another thread. My daughter went to a state school, my son an international - and out of the two, my son learnt more Spanish and had more Spanish/international friends than my daughter - who eventually went to the international school where her spanish came on in leaps and bounds (but my kids are weird lol!!!) Alot also depends on your future plans. If you're planning to travel to other countries or indeed go back to the UK, an international school is the better option as it keeps the continuity in curriculum. Its possibly worth trying state and seeing how that works out???
> 
> Jo xxx


NABSS in my experience clearly is not a gauge at all, simply a handy list of schools other than Spanish state. It should be used as that; a contact list nothing more nothing less.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> NABSS in my experience clearly is not a gauge at all, simply a handy list of schools other than Spanish state. It should be used as that; a contact list nothing more nothing less.


I would agree with you - although there is a certain amount of vetting, it shouldn't be used as a guarantee that a school will be good - some very good schools aren't members of Nabss, & some pretty dreadful ones are! 

nothing can replace a personal visit or two - & I know jojo would agree with that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I would agree with you - although there is a certain amount of vetting, it shouldn't be used as a guarantee that a school will be good - some very good schools aren't members of Nabss, & some pretty dreadful ones are!
> 
> nothing can replace a personal visit or two - & I know jojo would agree with that


I think its a fairly good gauge - as far as you can gauge anything. They have very strict criteria with regards to teachers qualifications, equipment and rules. Without NABSS, anyone can set up an international school. I know of one where several of the teachers werent qualified to teach the subjects they were teaching and the headmaster had been kicked out of his UK school, where he'd been teaching for "inappropriate" behaviour. 

But yes, xabiachica is right, you cant beat visiting the schools. My trick was to sit outside of the school and watch the kids going in and coming out (no I'm not a pervert lol). Watch their mood, their behaviour, their appearance, their parents etc..... Are they polite, are they wild, are they happy..... Also of course, the correct visit with the teachers/headmaster

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think its a fairly good gauge - as far as you can gauge anything. They have very strict criteria with regards to teachers qualifications, equipment and rules. Without NABSS, anyone can set up an international school. I know of one where several of the teachers werent qualified to teach the subjects they were teaching and the headmaster had been kicked out of his UK school, where he'd been teaching for "inappropriate" behaviour.
> 
> But yes, xabiachica is right, you cant beat visiting the schools. My trick was to sit outside of the school and watch the kids going in and coming out (no I'm not a pervert lol). Watch their mood, their behaviour, their appearance, their parents etc..... Are they polite, are they wild, are they happy..... Also of course, the correct visit with the teachers/headmaster
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, they are stricter now than a few years ago - but anyone _can _still set up an International/private school

there's one near us which _isn't _part of NABSS - & it is excellent - it's bilingual English/Spanish


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> I think its a fairly good gauge - as far as you can gauge anything. They have very strict criteria with regards to teachers qualifications, equipment and rules. Without NABSS, anyone can set up an international school. I know of one where several of the teachers werent qualified to teach the subjects they were teaching and the headmaster had been kicked out of his UK school, where he'd been teaching for "inappropriate" behaviour.
> 
> But yes, xabiachica is right, you cant beat visiting the schools. My trick was to sit outside of the school and watch the kids going in and coming out (no I'm not a pervert lol). Watch their mood, their behaviour, their appearance, their parents etc..... Are they polite, are they wild, are they happy..... Also of course, the correct visit with the teachers/headmaster
> 
> Jo xxx


The ONLY "gauge" is to visit the school and don't be sold a line by the Principal or whoever is peddling the the school to you.
My personal gauge in future would be the lack of a PTA and parental involvement, warning bells!
I assumed that schools here would be better as parents are paying out for their own pockets. As oppose to other International schools my children have attended where oil companies generally paid (our company didn't incidentally!).
What parents put up with here astounds me. & NABSS criteria must be 'flexible' at best!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I suppose I should be pleased that the two International Schools my students attend are so appalling. If they were not I wouldn't have so many students desperate for help!! Maths and Physics GCSEs this week with maths today. Lots of nervous people around including me as so far none of my students have achieved anything below a C.


----------

